# How do you clean your drywall tools?



## icerock drywall

:thumbsup:


Part Time Taper said:


> To the original poster:
> 
> All the jobs that I have ever done I would never clean my tools in a clients sink. If I was paying a contractor and they screwed me over like that I would be very upset. Whoever trained that guy to do that is an idiot.
> 
> I always have a seperate water bucket and I clean my tools in there than dump the water in a sewer drain or in a ditch. I keep it off of the clients property.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

In some of the communities we work in dumping wash buckets on site is not permitted. We have to lid the buckets and take them back to our shop where open dumping is encouraged...


----------



## Part Time Taper

ohiohomedoctor said:


> In some of the communities we work in dumping wash buckets on site is not permitted. We have to lid the buckets and take them back to our shop where open dumping is encouraged...


That is the most professional way of doing things. Word of mouth is the best advertising. Generally if you do a good job clients tell one person and if you do a poor job they tell ten.


----------



## icerock drywall

ohiohomedoctor said:


> In some of the communities we work in dumping wash buckets on site is not permitted. We have to lid the buckets and take them back to our shop where open dumping is encouraged...


http://www.usg.com/rc/msds/joint-co...l-purpose-joint-compound-msds-en-61320001.pdf


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.usg.com/rc/msds/joint-co...l-purpose-joint-compound-msds-en-61320001.pdf


http://www.hamiltonnw.com/MSDS/MSDS_ToppingJointCompound.pdf


----------



## icerock drywall

Part Time Taper said:


> That is the most professional way of doing things. Word of mouth is the best advertising. Generally if you do a good job clients tell one person and if you do a poor job they tell ten.


is that why I dont get any time off:thumbup:


----------



## LapanneDrywall

I Simply Just Ask All My Customers Where's The Cleaning Station Is Tool?. & Not All Customers Are The Same, But Should Be Treated The Same Way. Most Would Say! Just Find a Spot ta Dump your Buckets Outside & Rise At Faucet around the Corner of The Building. Soon As You Hear'em Say That You Know You Good. So Don't Worry For Small Stuff. Just The BIG... Stuff!!! Like Cleaning The Sink? That's a No GO Red Flag. Last Thing You Want Is For The Customer Ta See Employees/Works Rising In The Same Sink The Brush There Teeth In. So You RIGHT.


----------



## Part Time Taper

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.hamiltonnw.com/MSDS/MSDS_ToppingJointCompound.pdf


Thanks guys for that. I just saved and printed that off.


----------



## ShAkEr JaKeR

use water then just dump outside if not there then down the craper or you could just get kobalt knifes from lowes then when they get to much crap stuck to them take them back for a free replacement i do it every once in awhile for my kobalt frp trowel on accounta how hard it can be to get the glue off if your worried about rust on your preciuse marshaltown spatulas use, the works bathroom cleaner and a old sanding pad heard steal wool works well to but never tried it


----------



## AARC Drywall

Like Broc said take them home, or even better yet stop at a self car wash and spray them off, or even do it at home...never in the customers sink...
We carry a garden hose, and a small hose that we can hook up to the wash machine water outlet. This way we always have clean water, and we dont let cleaning buckets get out of hand....preventative maintenance


----------



## icerock drywall

did not want to post it but here it is one more time


----------



## Jdub2083

I just use 50 grit the next day. Belt sander if I was real lazy


----------



## icerock drywall

Jdub2083 said:


> I just use 50 grit the next day. Belt sander if I was real lazy


:laughing:


----------



## EarthQuakens

An old timer showed me he uses vinager to to get the crusties and dried up stuff off his tools it works awesome


----------



## icerock drywall

EarthQuakens said:


> An old timer showed me he uses vinager to to get the crusties and dried up stuff off his tools it works awesome


I am going to try this in my new water heater cooler for my work sink 

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## EarthQuakens

Just make sure you rinse them off good with water or your hands will smell like it!


----------



## EarthQuakens

If they are really bad I would leave them soak over night


----------



## Rich D.

icerock drywall said:


> did not want to post it but here it is one more time


Hey is that toilet to the right? :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall

Rich D. said:


> Hey is that toilet to the right? :laughing:


no that is a tool box :laughing:


----------



## Zack78

I think it is all about managing expectation. Talk to customer about that before you start a job. If you can use their garden hose ?, if your guys can use their bathroom if yes which one and etc. You will avoid lots of problems and customer will appreciate it. Ask them lots of question so you can manage their expectation right. Dust is also big one. I tell my customer that I will do my best to control the dust but please expect some because it's impossible to control 100% of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zack78

Zack78 said:


> I think it is all about managing expectation. Talk to customer about that before you start a job. If you can use their garden hose ?, if your guys can use their bathroom if yes which one and etc. You will avoid lots of problems and customer will appreciate it. Ask them lots of question so you can manage their expectation right. Dust is also big one. I tell my customer that I will do my best to control the dust but place expect some because it's impossible to control 100% of it. :thumbsup:


Please not place. Sorry.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Zack78 said:


> Please not place. Sorry.


You could just hit the edit button and fix that in your original post. :thumbsup:


----------



## SK Remodeling

Riboflavin said:


> I have what I perceive to be a recurring problem with some employees as far as their cleanup of drywall tools.
> 
> One employee in particular cleans his drywall tools in my customer's sink. I don't believe this is a sensible thing to do, but when I mention it to him, he tells me that this is A) how he was taught, and B) how everybody does it.
> 
> Same goes for thinset from tile jobs.
> 
> This now has me wondering what the best way to clean drywall tools is. Should my employees use a bucket of water to clean their tools? What then should they do with the bucket of water? If they throw it on the customer's lawn, it will leave a spot, and if they send it down the drain, well, that's no different than cleaning tools in the sink directly.
> 
> I know this seems like a small issue, but I really do need an answer - this is beginning to bother me immensely.


Did anyone else start cracking up while they read this:laughing:

I can't believe I just read through 6 pages about this.

To the op

Its not fkn rocket science.

scrape off any extra mud from tools pan and bucket before it sets up. Put it in a garbage bag or an empty mud or cement bag. Throw this sht it the garbage. then give them a quick wipe with a bucket and a sponge. your ready for your next batch. WTF?

And if you dont want something done on your job you have to tell them. Some people are dumb as dog shyt and even once u tell them they will still do it.


----------



## icerock drywall

sk071077 said:


> Did anyone else start cracking up while they read this:laughing:
> 
> I can't believe I just read through 6 pages about this.
> 
> To the op
> 
> Its not fkn rocket science.
> 
> scrape off any extra mud from tools pan and bucket before it sets up. Put it in a garbage bag or an empty mud or cement bag. Throw this sht it the garbage. then give them a quick wipe with a bucket and a sponge. your ready for your next batch. WTF?
> 
> And if you dont want something done on your job you have to tell them. Some people are dumb as dog shyt and even once u tell them they will still do it.


small jobs you can do it your way but big jods and if you use box tools its nice to have a hose


----------



## profinish

I agree with Butt,
Its hard enough to keep people happy without nonsense like cleaning tools in thier sink.
Rinse in a bucket as best as you can and take home to clean


----------



## icerock drywall

profinish said:


> I agree with Butt,
> Its hard enough to keep people happy without nonsense like cleaning tools in thier sink.
> Rinse in a bucket as best as you can and take home to clean


nonsense lol...some like to bend over into a bucket and clean:thumbup: I just make my job easy


----------

